# Trying to Gain Weight (30 Pounds) - Muscle Diet - Please Help



## imlearning2cook (Nov 3, 2009)

I am having a problem where no matter how much I eat I cannot gain weight. I was hoping this had something to do with me eating out in restaurants and fast food nations has conditioned me to have an extra ordinarily fast metabolism. I'm hoping home cooking can focus more on what I would need in my diet. Any tips?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, if you are looking to gain muscle, as opposed to just packing on 30-pounds of fat and flab, you need to understand that it is a combination of diet _and_ exercise. You might get some good guidance from reading up on bodybuilding diets.


----------



## GB (Nov 3, 2009)

How old are you, if you don't mind me asking?

I ask because this was me about 15 years ago. No matter what I ate I could not gain weight. I was slightly underweight and always tried to gain, but nothing I did worked. My friends and I joked about it and I would eat the fattiest foods possible. It wouldn't matter.

Eventually my metabolism slowed and I gained weight and now I am like most other people in the US where I weigh more than I would like and have to work hard to lose the weight and keep it off.

If you are still young then it is possible that as you get older your metabolism will slow down and you will not have this issue anymore.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Nov 10, 2009)

DH has been trying to gain weight as well so I was very interested when I say the title of this thread.  I would love to hear some ideas and suggestions as well.  
Thanks for the links that have already been posted...they are helpful as well!!


----------



## kevins (Nov 28, 2009)

i had the same prob. but i am going high on carb and healthy protien. and excerise 4 times a week. i see some changes,


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 28, 2009)

and you have already consulted a dietician or nutritionist? or your doctor?


----------



## SmartTips (Dec 9, 2009)

You definitely need a lot of protien in your diet. 

And reduce your dairy and calcium intake.  Calcium increases the body's fat secretion.


----------

